# New motherboard doesn't work with specific GPU, but works with others



## Qualdan (Apr 15, 2020)

I recently bought _Asus PRIME B450-PLUS_ motherboard with _Ryzen 7 2700_ CPU and _Kingston HyperX FURY RGB DDR4 2666 32GB_ RAM. I have an _Asus GTX960_ GPU, but attaching that to the motherboard just leaves the monitor black. I tried it with (ancient) _MSI 7600GT_ (from Nvidia) and _PowerColor R9 290 OC_ (from AMD) and with those everything works and I can access BIOS just fine.

I'm not listing the other stuff (drives for example) in the build, because currently there is nothing else attached that could have an effect.


*Steps that I have tried so far:*
- Removed everything (and I mean everything) and replaced them.
- _GTX960_ is confirmed working with my current PC.
- PSU is powerful enough (750w).
- GPU gets extra power with 6+2 pin connector.
- Tested 6+2 PSU power with two different cables (PSU is modular, also _R9 290_ receives power fine).
- Gave GPU power from another PSU (which is also confirmed working on current PC).
- Monitor is plugged correctly to the GPU (and not the motherboard).
- Monitor confirmed working (if plugged to _7600GT_ or _GTX960_ on current PC).
- Tested signal from _GTX960_ with DVI, HDMI and displayport with different monitors.
- Flashed most current BIOS to motherboard.
- Made sure BIOS had primary video as PCI-E (CPU doesn't contain GPU).
- There is nothing extra attached to motherboard (only CPU, RAM, PSU and GPU).
- Several websites confirm that the GPU and motherboard should be compatible (both support PCI-E x16 and UEFI).


At this point I'm at a loss. Anyone have any ideas?


*TL;DR* New motherboard doesn't like particular GPU, but works with other ones. All parts tested as working.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2020)

Try setting the PCI-E generation on the board to 2.0, i know 7x0 cards had that issue maybe your particular 960 does as well


----------



## Qualdan (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion, but there doesn't seem to an option for that (only an option to limit PCI-Ex16_2 speed to 2x or 4x).

The funny thing is that the only way I can find the "Primary Video Device" is through search. It is not exposed in the main UI. Couldn't figure any search term that would get me the PCI-E generation.

I'm thinking maybe I just need to return the mobo and get another one from some other maker?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 15, 2020)

last time I had something like this happen to me, I ended up having to update my motherboards BIOs for the card to work. That was with a MSI Z68 GD80 motherboard and EVGA GTX 780 ti SC video card.


----------



## InhaleOblivion (Apr 15, 2020)

I had a similar issue with an older motherboard/PC build.  I even updated the BIOS as well for that board with an older GPU.  The only option that worked for swapping out the board at CompUSA(I was still within my return/exchange period).  Wierd thing about it was that I didn't even purchase another brand.  I just exchanged it for the exact same motherboard.


----------



## Qualdan (Apr 15, 2020)

BarbaricSoul said:


> last time I had something like this happen to me, I ended up having to update my motherboards BIOs for the card to work. That was with a MSI Z68 GD80 motherboard and EVGA GTX 780 ti SC video card.



I've actually updated to current BIOS. Unfortunately there isn't any newer available (I just checked).



InhaleOblivion said:


> I had a similar issue with an older motherboard/PC build.  I even updated the BIOS as well for that board with an older GPU.  The only option that worked for swapping out the board at CompUSA(I was still within my return/exchange period).  Wierd thing about it was that I didn't even purchase another brand.  I just exchanged it for the exact same motherboard.



I'm still within my return period also and I might need to go that route. I could also just replace it with another brand, just to be safe.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2020)

can you update the BIOS on the GPU?


----------



## Ripcord (Apr 15, 2020)

have you run the nvidia bios checker for displayport 1.3/1.4 https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/drivers/nv-uefi-update-x64/ it wont hurt


----------



## Qualdan (Apr 15, 2020)

Mussels said:


> can you update the BIOS on the GPU?



Asus doesn't offer BIOS updates for GPUs (at least for that model).


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 15, 2020)

Does it work on the lower PCIe slot? I know that it's a slower 2.0 x4 connector; I had to use it myself when I had a GTX 780 since GK110 and Ryzen 2000 series have compatibility issues, but I haven't heard similar issues with any other cards.


----------



## Qualdan (Apr 16, 2020)

Ripcord said:


> have you run the nvidia bios checker for displayport 1.3/1.4 https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/drivers/nv-uefi-update-x64/ it wont hurt





Chloe Price said:


> Does it work on the lower PCIe slot? I know that it's a slower 2.0 x4 connector; I had to use it myself when I had a GTX 780 since GK110 and Ryzen 2000 series have compatibility issues, but I haven't heard similar issues with any other cards.



I've applied the Displayport Firmware Upgrade (it was needed) and will check what happens on the weekend (I need to keep my current PC in working order for work during the week).
I'll also check the other PCIe slot at that time, if the Firware didn't fix things.
I'll let you know afterwards.


----------



## Qualdan (Apr 18, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Does it work on the lower PCIe slot? I know that it's a slower 2.0 x4 connector; I had to use it myself when I had a GTX 780 since GK110 and Ryzen 2000 series have compatibility issues, but I haven't heard similar issues with any other cards.



It worked on the lower PCIe slot. Would not be ideal to use it on that, though.
If I return the motherboard and get another brand, but with the same AMD B450 chipset, how likely it is that the same problem is on that one?

By the way, _Chloe Price_, if your location is current, we happen to be living in the same city. What are the odds?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 19, 2020)

Qualdan said:


> By the way, _Chloe Price_, if your location is current, we happen to be living in the same city. What are the odds?


Pretty low from the scale that we're on a forum where there's users around the globe, but yeah, my location is correct.


----------



## Qualdan (Apr 25, 2020)

I returned the motherboard and got a new one, with x470 chipset. Same problem, even with updated BIOS (which specifically stated to _Improve PCIe compatibility_).

There were more options, which I tested. Gen 1/2/3, nothing. But when I changed _PCI_E1 Lanes Configuration_ to _x4+x4 _(+however many x4s there were), the GPU works.

So, essentially it will only work on x4 mode on these newer boards. My old motherboard (which is several years old) had it at x16 just fine.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 25, 2020)

Try to play around with the UEFI / CSM settings. Perhaps something wrong with the VGA BIOS.

Look for an updated VBIOS and then use this firmware update from Nvidia.


----------



## Qualdan (Apr 25, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Try to play around with the UEFI / CSM settings. Perhaps something wrong with the VGA BIOS.
> 
> Look for an updated VBIOS and then use this firmware update from Nvidia.



Thanks for the suggestions.

I previously applied the firmware update, no help.
There isn't updated BIOS for the GPU.
I did try changing UEFI settings, also didn't help.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 25, 2020)

If other cards work fine on thah motherboard, something is wrong with the graphics card.

Post a GPU-Z screenshot and its stickers. What BIOS version does it have?


----------



## Qualdan (Apr 25, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> If other cards work fine on thah motherboard, something is wrong with the graphics card.
> 
> Post a GPU-Z screenshot and its stickers. What BIOS version does it have?



I have tested the motherboard with an ancient 7600GT and it works fine (same thing happened with the previous motherboard).

According to GPU-Z BIOS is be 84.06.0D.00.A1.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm afraid nothing can be done.

There is an issue with GTX 900 series and B450 chipset.






						MSI Global English Forum
					

...




					forum-en.msi.com
				









						Question - Brand new MSI B450 Tomahawk fried my GTX 970
					

Unfortunately I bought a MSI B450 Tomahawk Motherboard with a Ryzen 3600 and  16gb Hyperx 2666Mhz RAM, I quickly assembled it with my old parts which i used everyday in the past 4 years) so installed my Asus Geforce GTX 970 Direct CU II OC.(PSU: XFC 750 Pro Series 80+ Gold,Case: CM HAF 932 Case)...




					forums.tomshardware.com
				









						GTX 970 Founders Edition + B450 Pro4 not working?
					

Hello guys you might be my last help regarding my problem, I have just upgraded my new pc, to an amd ryzen 5 3600 with a b450 pro 4 motherboard I used my gtx 970 founders edition on my old motherboard just days ago, and it worked just fine. Well as i installed everything i got alot of bluescreens...




					linustechtips.com
				









						MSI Global English Forum
					

...




					forum-en.msi.com
				









						MSI Global English Forum
					

...




					forum-en.msi.com
				




Use the 2nd PCIe slot for now. Maybe the upcoming AMD AGESA 1.0.0.5 firmware will fix it.


----------



## Qualdan (Apr 25, 2020)

Yeah, thanks for taking the time. I was afraid that I need to accept it will only work as x4.
Anyway, I'm thinking of buying a new card sometime later this year, so this won't be a problem then anymore.


----------



## Cranky5150 (Apr 25, 2020)

Well at least you can get a new GPU and all is well


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> I'm afraid nothing can be done.
> 
> There is an issue with GTX 900 series and B450 chipset.
> 
> ...




Must be an MSI issue? i swear i had my 980 running on my B450 at one point


----------



## Qualdan (Apr 26, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Must be an MSI issue? i swear i had my 980 running on my B450 at one point



I had an _Asus PRIME B450-PLUS_ before getting MSI.


----------



## RedHagar (Jan 6, 2021)

Wow, this all sounds very familiar! I just bought a new motherboard and processor (MSI Z390-A Pro with an i5-9500) and wanted to put my old MSI GTX 760 video card in it...and it will not even POST. It powers up for a few seconds, then powers down, powers back up, powers down. Bought a new power supply...same thing. Tried a different power supply...same thing. Put the 760 back in my older computer and it works great. Tried a newer 1660 card in the new MSI motherboard - and it works great! But the combination of the older 760 in the new motherboard will not work! Tried both slots - same in both. I have no idea what to try but it's starting to sound like some of the combinations of new MB/old GPUs are a problem.


----------



## Bones (Jan 6, 2021)

Have a 7900 GTX that does the same thing, some boards it likes, some it doesn't and it's not associated with a particular board make or model.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2021)

RedHagar said:


> Wow, this all sounds very familiar! I just bought a new motherboard and processor (MSI Z390-A Pro with an i5-9500) and wanted to put my old MSI GTX 760 video card in it...and it will not even POST. It powers up for a few seconds, then powers down, powers back up, powers down. Bought a new power supply...same thing. Tried a different power supply...same thing. Put the 760 back in my older computer and it works great. Tried a newer 1660 card in the new MSI motherboard - and it works great! But the combination of the older 760 in the new motherboard will not work! Tried both slots - same in both. I have no idea what to try but it's starting to sound like some of the combinations of new MB/old GPUs are a problem.


Nvidia 7*0 cards need the BIOS set to PCI-E 2.0 on ryzen, maybe some new intel boards are the same?


----------



## xu^ (Jan 8, 2021)

I was worried about this, with my MSI B450 Tomahawk Max and GTX 970 , but it worked fine with no issues at all.


----------

